# Unusual food!



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

What's the most unusual food you've ever eaten?

For me it was Mountain Oysters or, to give it it's correct name: "Stierhoden" or Bull Testicles.

It's not to be found on the menu in Switzerland but insiders know which restaurants cook it.

I was sceptical at first but really enjoyed the meal.

In Switzerland they call it "Spanische Eier" "Spanish Eggs"


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

LOL....Mountain Oysters are on menus here....and we eat them all the time since we brand and castrate our own cattle.....we dredge them in flour and seasoning and deep fry them, or filet them and pan fry with a breading....make a horseradish sauce and YUMMEEEEEE. 

We also eat Stud Nuts (horse) and those are not too bad either. 

I think the wierdest food I have ever eaten was snails....not really wierd but I was not impressed after my sister said they were just a slug with a shell.....BBBBLLLLEEEECCCHHHHHH....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL....Mountain Oysters are on menus here....and we eat them all the time since we brand and castrate our own cattle.....we dredge them in flour and seasoning and deep fry them, or filet them and pan fry with a breading....make a horseradish sauce and YUMMEEEEEE.
> 
> We also eat Stud Nuts (horse) and those are not too bad either.
> 
> I think the wierdest food I have ever eaten was snails....not really wierd but I was not impressed after my sister said they were just a slug with a shell.....BBBBLLLLEEEECCCHHHHHH....


 
So Snails are more weird than NUTS????


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Mountain Oysters...Stud Nuts...snails....ewwww I thought it was bad enough when I ate Gator Meat...and no it is NOT like chicken...I guess I am just very picky !_


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Rattlesnake, and some wierd stuff at the Sushi bar...to include raw quail eggs.

In Georgia I ate some pickled quail eggs that had some hot sauce. Man were those good. Haven't seen em in years. Anyone have an idea where to get em?


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

stuff rice puppies, didn't know what it was when I ate it. was quite upset when I found out


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Domestic cat. I didn't know I was eating it. That's what happens when you live in the mountains and you don't ask before you eat! I was a bit upset. I think it was only the strangest food because I knew the cat, it was a stray I had seen often.

I've had lots of stuff. I like rocky mtn oysters, haven't had stud nuts, I gave my last stud's testes to the barn dogs when I assisted in his castration.

Raccoon, bear, cougar (surprisingly good), bat, rat/squirrel/rabbit, emu, gator. I think the other wierd thing I've eaten was calves brains. Didn't care for it much but I think cooked differently on a cracker it'd be better. I'll eat almost anything, I took culinary classes off and on for several years so I like to experiment and try new stuff. I lived in Milwaukee and visited Chicago often, I was always at one specialty market or another looking around. LOVE Thai and Vietnamese food. Well, I didn't care for bull penis soup but that's a long story LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Any of you lot ever tried haggis? Weirdest food I've ever eaten, and I've tried all kinds of stuff from curry doughnuts in japan to camel bits in africa but there's just nuthin quite like haggis!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Inuit Big Mac, which is two slices of the stomach(tripe) of a Caribou with a chunk of liver in between, fresh warm and disgusting.

Roasted moose nose, boiled seal flipper, muktuk (raw beluga skin) among other tasty treats.

The best was fresh moose tenderloin fried in the fat that surrounds their kidneys, gives you the farts like you wouldn't believe but it is incredible.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

jarred seal 

beaver

bear

bird's nest soup and a couple of tasty but kinda questionable dishes at a traditional chinese wedding - "don't ask, don't tell"


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Here on Mexico to the Bull testicles we call it "criadillas", taste good for me.

I have a chinese restaurant on the side of one of my bussineses and the owner of the restaurant is a friend of mine, a year ago he share with me "Coyote Soup" the flavor wasnt disgusting for me but not my kind of food they just use too much salt on soups.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

I spent 6 months in China a couple of years ago
This was not the most unusual thing I ate but it sure looked the part


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Speaking of China, I did encounter something terrible while in Hong Kong. Well, at first I thought they were lentils but then discovered they were mealworms.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn not much to offer I had some fried snake and some fried nutz once


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mo Earle said:


> _Mountain Oysters...Stud Nuts...snails....ewwww I thought it was bad enough when I ate Gator Meat...and no it is NOT like chicken...I guess I am just very picky !_



YUMMY.....gator is GOOD...ate that when I was at Katrina aftermath....and rattlesnake is "okay" 

Guess I never thought of those as weird, but some people do.........LOL :mrgreen::mrgreen:

(they eat puppies here, for ceremonies and stuff....I ALWAYS ask what stuff is at Pow Wows and such....)


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

the first time i ate cows tongue in meixco i thought it was odd, but its amazing. like the most tender beef barbeque ever. i wish i could get in virginia but none of the mexican places here make it. they all say to many americans would be grossed out by it. 

i love fried shrimp heads. they're like seafood potato chips..once you get past the eyes.

The sushi chef i like at my regular sushi spot will just make me stuff. i don't ask what it is till after i eat it. hes given me raw quail breast (well sort of, it is served with a pot of boiling hot broth you pour over it so it is very lightly cooked) shark belly, soup made with shark fin, pork nuts (they had been smoked, not raw) and some kind of fried fish brain. 

the smoked pork nuts were pretty good. like pulled pork barbeque, but i did kind of gag after the told me what it was. 

rattlesnake is ok, i had it sauteed in butter with onions...most things are good sauteed with butter and onions. 

pickled duck eggs were the nastiest thing i ever ate...never lose a drinking game at a bar in NYC chinatown. 

I've also had bear which wasn't bad but it was kind of tough. 

escargot is good...i love me some snail. 

menuedo is great too...a soup with all kinds of stuff in it, but lots of tripe in the one my buddies wife makes. The only time ive had tripe that wasn;t gross was in her menuedo.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Kujira sashimi (raw whale meat), sakura (raw horse meat), rattle snake, blowfish and some others.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Peporoni pizza with pickles and chocolate sauce is about as weird as I get, oh and coacoa pebbles with bbq pork thrown in, that is the bombdiggity. I'm pregnant so some of he above stuff would have me hurling before I had it in my mouth.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> menuedo is great too...a soup with all kinds of stuff in it, but lots of tripe in the one my buddies wife makes. The only time ive had tripe that wasn;t gross was in her menuedo.


It is called MENUDO, here on mexico is not a rare food is very common and a lot of people like it

It is maked with green tripes (ruminant, mostly cow stomachs), corn and vegetables and chili as a soup.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My wife (from NM) makes pesole. A soup kind of thing, I don't care for it it at all. My favorite quick sandwich is peanut butter, mayonaise and dill pickle. quick breakfast is cracker soup (coffee, cream and crushed up soda crackers). Having spent many years overseas, I've eaten some pretty wild (at least in my estimation) foods. Some I knew what they were, some I don't want to know what they were.

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Well....I have been up all night so we'll see if someone catches this....

Snickers with Corn

<sorry couldn't resist>


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know much about Snickers and corn, but Snickers and Salsa flavored Doritos. YUM! I guess that's sort of like Snickers and corn.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Let me rephrase......baby ruth with corn


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Carol, are you talking "nappies" as in S-knickers???

It's interesting to see what foods are unusual in which countries.

For instance, Mountain Oysters are not on the menu here but can be had. I saw an "unusual food" thread on a genealogical forum and this is what prompted me. My input of bull testicles was countered by yuuuuuuuck from a UK member, so guess the UK is not a lover of them!

Snails (Escargots) are on the menu here often and always served with a fantastic sauce so this is how I got to try them.

I've never tried frogs' legs though.

Calves' tongues are eaten here like veal is. I'm not so fond of it - it's too soft but I have eaten the sliced, cold tongue sold in the supermarkets like slices of cold ham and used it for sandwiches.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It's also cultural. Tongue, for example was common in certain resturants in Texas (my home before TN) Not so common in TN. I was raised on a farm, mountain oysters were common. Still few things as good as fresh cracklin's after hog killin.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Any of you lot ever tried haggis? Weirdest food I've ever eaten, and I've tried all kinds of stuff from curry doughnuts in japan to camel bits in africa but there's just nuthin quite like haggis!


Maggie even with my Scottish background, haggis is one of those things that when eaten, you understand my the Scots drink whiskey! After ten shots you can still taste it~~~~~~~[-X 
Muskrat is an Eastern Shore food that I'll also pass on. If it isn't tenderloins or from McDonalds then it isn't food!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Probably like Pork Crackling - scrumptious.

We buy pork fillet from the stores here but have also had Wild Boar (Hog?) fillet and there definitely is no comparison. Wild Boar tastes like meat!

At the moment here we're being spoiled by "Metzgete". This is traditional and consists of Blutwürste, Leberwürste and Bratwürste, Speck, Sauerkraut, Rösti, etc.

Blutwürste are like Black Puddîngs in taste but you cut the skin and the "Blutwürst" is squeezed out.

It's coming up to vension time as well. We'll probably meet our "deer neighbours" again on the plate in the village restaurant.

BTW, the Duke of Bavaria imported Fila Brasileiros to hunt Wild Boar in Germany in the 1960's.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Maggie even with my Scottish background, haggis is one of those things that when eaten, you understand my the Scots drink whiskey! After ten shots you can still taste it~~~~~~~[-X
> Muskrat is an Eastern Shore food that I'll also pass on. If it isn't tenderloins or from McDonalds then it isn't food!!!


 
They're very difficult to catch! They have shorter legs on one side and longer on the other to help them run around the hill sides so not many people are able to say what they taste like=;


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> In Georgia I ate some pickled quail eggs that had some hot sauce. Man were those good. Haven't seen em in years. Anyone have an idea where to get em?



I don't know, but a couple of weeks ago, H&H Gun Range here in OKC had a wild game food expo and they were served there, along with grilled quail. Really good. They also had Wild Goat stuffed grape leaves, Prongorn antelope tenderloin, wild boar bacon wrapped bison filets, duck bar-b-q, and of course venison of every description. My husband and I left so full, it made Thanksgiving look like a small snack.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We live at the wrong side of the Universe =P~=P~=P~


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Well....I have been up all night so we'll see if someone catches this....
> 
> Snickers with Corn
> 
> <sorry couldn't resist>


Bill Murray gets it!!!!! LOL


----------

